# Rainy Lake, Canada side.



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone got any tips for rainy lake in Cananda?? We will be on the Canadian side. I am not a huge walleye guy, more of a panfish, smallie and pike angler. Any tips or info would be appreciated.


----------

